# New House, New Coffee Corner...



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Finally got the kitchen sorted in the new place and we managed to find a small square for the DB. I want to get some LED lights installed to bathe it in glory but apart from that, and a new MBK Heft 585 en-route it is about there. Got my Rave LSOL to get dialling into and a big bag of Charlestown from Casa Espresso waiting to go!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice looking kitchen too! Any chance to get a quick look around the kitchen/house?

I know it's a little bit personal, but I like vintage over modern clean lines at home.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice. Those 'splat' style tamping mats are cool. Mind if I ask where you purchased the naked portafilter, presumably it's the one made by Sage and completes the Sage setup along with the Sage knock box?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

PPapa said:


> Nice looking kitchen too! Any chance to get a quick look around the kitchen/house?
> 
> I know it's a little bit personal, but I like vintage over modern clean lines at home.


 @PPapa will PM you. Are you sure you are not Lloyd Grossman? ;-)


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Very nice. Those 'splat' style tamping mats are cool. Mind if I ask where you purchased the naked portafilter, presumably it's the one made by Sage and completes the Sage setup along with the Sage knock box?


 @DoubleShot - thanks for the kind words. I bought the naked Portafilter directly from the Sage website. It was £68 if my recollection is correct. I like using it though and think it is better (for me at least) than the stock item. The splat mat is nice also although some people find it a little small. The jury is still out for me...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

AMCD300 said:


> @PPapa will PM you. Are you sure you are not Lloyd Grossman? ;-)


I didn't know who's Lloyd Grossman before, so I think I am not!

I am just curious as I will be looking for a flat in few months time, but I can't decide what I want vs what I need.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

PPapa said:


> I didn't know who's Lloyd Grossman before, so I think I am not!
> 
> I am just curious as I will be looking for a flat in few months time, but I can't decide what I want vs what I need.


No problem at all. Lloyd Grossman used to be the host of 'Through the Keyhole'. It was the British version of the 80's/90's TV show that looked around people's houses and celebrity guests had to guess who lived there. The catch phrase was "Now who lives in a house like this?"

I took some more photos of the kitchen for you. It is circa 1996 so as you say it certainly doesn't have the modern clean lines of an IKEA kitchen however it is built well and I think the wonky drawers actually give it some character


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

AMCD300 said:


> No problem at all. Lloyd Grossman used to be the host of 'Through the Keyhole'. It was the British version of the 80's/90's TV show that looked around people's houses and celebrity guests had to guess who lived there. The catch phrase was "Now who lives in a house like this?"


I took a quick look before asking, but I've never heard of him. Probably being younger than most of CFUK members and not British does not help!



AMCD300 said:


> I took some more photos of the kitchen for you. It is circa 1996 so as you say it certainly doesn't have the modern clean lines of an IKEA kitchen however it is built well and I think the wonky drawers actually give it some character


Nice looking kitchen!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

AMCD300 said:


> Are you sure you are not Lloyd Grossman? ;-)





PPapa said:


> I didn't know who's Lloyd Grossman before





AMCD300 said:


> No problem at all. Lloyd Grossman used to be the host of 'Through the Keyhole'.


Nice set up and fantastic looking kitchen. Bet it looks nice when its dusk and the lights from the grinder and machine are on.

Bit of trivia

Its Loyd Grossmans pet hate that his name is often mispelt. Ive had dealings with the man and it angers him.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

@Jumbo Ratty - thanks, it does indeed have a reassuring glow when the kitchen is dark.

And as for his name, I am sure he will forgive me.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

A fine coffee corner indeed! Prior to my change of grinder its almost like looking at my own setup


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's his fault for spelling it differently to all the other Lloyds. Although I blame the parents ... ?

It doesn't seem to have held him back as a purveyor of semi-posh tomato sauce to the time-poor though. I bet his accountants ask each other: "What does Loyd gross, man?"

Coat. Door. Gone


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

AMCD300 said:


> And as for his name, I am sure he will forgive me.


He would request, neh demand you edit the name so its correct and still he wouldnt forgive you


----------



## Isc5000 (May 6, 2016)

Great looking setup. Fits in very well with your nicely laid out kitchen.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks @Isc5000 I can't recommend thee Sage DB highly enough.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Looks like a great set up! Enjoy!


----------

